# Astrognash's Compositions



## Astrognash (Dec 23, 2010)

Some compositions of mine, for you to look at and critique. More coming tomorrow, but it's late where I am, and I'm going to bed soon.

*Eden*
_for solo Piano_
A simple piece for Piano, named "Eden" because it makes me think of the Garden of Eden. The piece begins and ends in D Major, but modulates briefly to E-Flat Major in the middle, and centers around a motif heard in the first four measures.

Link to PDF
Link to mp3 Download

*In Motion*
_March._

A light-hearted and bouncy march for a small concert band that starts in B-Flat and modulates to E-Flat in the trio. I named it "In Motion" because I can't help but tap my foot, or conduct, or bounce, or do some sort of motion along with this piece when I listen to it.

Link to PDF
Link to mp3 Download

Again, more soon!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Just listened to the first one so far, its not bad - some beautiful parts. Is it a conscious choice to limit yourself to voices for most of the time? Why did you choose Eb? and how did you choose the final chord?

Ill listen to the second piece shortly...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow, the next one is very nice. You display a real gift for melody. Im no expert on marching band music, but I think it will fulfill its function perfectly.


----------



## Astrognash (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words. In response to some of the things you've said:

I'm not sure what you mean by limiting myself to voices for most of the time. Could you explain a little more what you mean? Also, when I chose E-flat, I do so because of the heroic nature of the key. That's why the March starts in B-Flat: so that when it modulates down a fifth in the trio as is demanded by the style, it becomes more heroic sounding. And I chose the final chord of "Eden" because the motif of the piece centers around D,E,A, and D, and those are the notes the final chord utilizes. You see, I started the piece months ago, when I was just starting with Music Theory, and didn't really know much about chords. Much of the piece is an accident based on what sounded good in Finale. Of course, before posting it anywhere, I've looked it over more recently now that I know what I'm doing a little better, and improved it vastly. But I kept the last chord instead of putting in something like a plagal cadence because I like the way that, while it sounds good, it still needs to resolve, and it leaves the listener on a thoughtful note.

Also, so as not to double post inordinately, I'll share two more things I've been working on now. In Music Theory, we're now getting into the interesting stuff. We've just learned first species counterpoint, and when we get back from break, we'll continue with chorales. So, I've got a piece that utilizes counterpoint and a chorale.

*A Little Bit of Counterpoint*
This one is a page of music for Piano. I thought up the _cantus firmus_ (firmi? If anyone knows the plural of that, I'd much appreciate you telling me) and wrote the counterpoint myself, which seemed to impress my teacher when I showed him. There were also only a few mistakes that he caught. I've made the mp3 file use the harpsichord, by the way, because I think it makes it sound fancier.

Link to PDF
Link to mp3 Download

*An O.K. Chorale*
_(It's a pun.)_
And here's a chorale I've written for piano. It _was_ going to be for organ, but then I decided that if it was for organ, it would never hear it live as written, but, for piano, I could ask my theory teacher to play it. A fair warning: there might be some mistakes I haven't caught, because my teacher hasn't looked it over yet.

Link to PDF
Link to mp3 Download


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ok good I was just checking.

What I meant by the voices is why you have only one line or note being played in the left hand and only one in the right rather than embellishing it with harmonies or counterpoint. But i suppose youll be learning about that with the chorale.


----------



## Astrognash (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, now I see what you meant. I used a thin texture because I felt too many voices at once would make it sound bigger and thicker than I wanted it to be.


----------

